# Tobin Lake Saskatchewan



## jutackett (May 27, 2011)

Hey everyone, 
I figure there may be someone on here who has hunted that area of Saskatchewan, if so what did you think of the area. Were planning a trip in October like we do yearly but were running from the flood waters due to no crop being planted. If anyone has been up there what is your take?
Thanks
Justin Tackett
KES Waterfowlers Prostaff
Kanawha River WVDU Chapter Chairman
Carlson Choke Tubes Prostaff


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I go there every year for an anual fishing trip but have never hunted there before. Not sure how the seeding there is going this year but it seems like there is usually lots of canola planted up there.


----------



## duckhunter4life (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello I hunt north of the border pretty much the entire waterfowl season. Last year was tough not as many pea fields do to all snow and rain the farmers were not able to get all of the fields planted and its looking the same for this year I live 20min south of the border in NE Montana and have been talking with farmers across the border. We have been receiving a ton of rain this week and some have already given up on gettting the crops in and all the new sloughs around are going to keep the birds spread out. A lot of birds stopped well short of Canada because there is water all over Montana,N.Dakota and its sounding like S.Dakota. Good luck


----------



## jutackett (May 27, 2011)

We found ourselves a place alot farther south, and in a area with minimal flooding so were set and ready to lay the hammer down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd bring a boat too...Tobin is really hot in October for walleyes.


----------

